# Buying Social Welfare Stamps



## kdoc (15 Jul 2010)

I have 370 A stamps which leaves me short of 150 to be entitled to some form of a contributory pension. I am 59 years of age and unlikely to make up the shortfall. Is it possible to purchase stamps, and if so, would the cost be prohibitive?


----------



## kdoc (16 Jul 2010)

Thanks banie01 for that. All the info appears to be there.


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Jul 2010)

If you haven't worked in the last year or 2 you will need 26 contributions to return to be eligible for SW payments or credits.
Voluntary contributions need to be paid within 1 year of your last paid contribution ie within 1year of your last working day


----------



## kdoc (21 Jul 2010)

Black Sheep I'm a bit confused about that aspect. I finished work in Nov. 09 and I'm now signing for credits. Do you know if the voluntary contributions have to be paid before November this year or is it within the year that I stop signing for credits?


----------

